# The 10 Most Anticipated Cars of SEMA



## AutoGuide.com

​




> *The 2015 SEMA Show kicks off next week and the Las Vegas Convention Center will be packed with hundreds of the wildest modified rides.*
> 
> While most high-profile projects are typically kept under wraps until the show opens its doors, some builders and automakers preview what they will showcase ahead of time. There’s a lot to be excited about this year based on what has already been announced, so _AutoGuide.com_ has compiled a Top 10 list of the most anticipated cars of the 2015 SEMA Show.


See the complete Top 10 List and All of Our SEMA Show Coverage at AutoGuide.com.


----------

